# One cat just leads to another



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I found this pic today its about 10 years old  there is 2 missing probably in the food dish 

Left row - Domino(RIP) Milo(RIP) Simba, Middle - Casper, Last row - Scutter Garfield(RIP) & Pepsi

In the food dish - Lucky(RIP) & Hutch(RIP) I didnt get custody of Starsky


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hahahaha where do you sleep, you can fit in there lol,,,


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

One of those nice warm radiator beds :lol: We only have 4 now so its a bit easier


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

Cute! The kittys have taken over the bed. Very sweet. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

Aww so sweet, sad to ur lost furbabies  R.I.P


----------



## viobunny (Dec 30, 2009)

OMG, see how many cats you have there! Haha, all very pretty.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone  we still miss the ones that have gone loads but they all had long & happy lives


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh thats just too cute!!!

It made me LOL how they are all lined up neatly!! Great picture thanks for sharing!


----------

